# New Forums within the Silvia Section?



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok,

We have a General, S13, S14, and SR forum right now. I was wondering if you guys thought we should have a KA forum and a Other Engines forum or just a KA or leave it how it is. I would think this could better spread out some questions and ideas.

Let me know,
Chris


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i believe that you should have a forum for every series of engine. ie. a KA forum, an SR forum, an RB forum, and a CA forum.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *i believe that you should have a forum for every series of engine. ie. a KA forum, an SR forum, an RB forum, and a CA forum. *


i agree. we have a sr20det section. why not one for all the other engines?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yes i agree, that would be 3 more sections to whore


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

maybe we should take a section out for drift's sake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *maybe we should take a section out for drift's sake  *


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well, the two people that have voted say we should add the other engine sections...

anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah, no need for anyone elses, my opinion is the only one that matters


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

A CA and RB section would be great!!! Even thought there is a CA section else where, a RWD CA section is extremely tempting!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm glad to see that only 3 people voted.

I'd figure more people would have an opinion on this subject


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hehe, i'll post a vote. i agree, a section for each engine will be very helpful for people who are trying to look for something on them.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I figured the RB and the CA would be in the "Other Engines" section simply because there isn't a big enough group of people swapping those motors to have a seperate section for each.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we definetly need a KA-t section


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i say we get a thread for every engin like i originally said with a sticky from jeong at the top of each that describes each engine related to that forum. and he an also describe the process of swapping each engine into each chassis. that'll keep him busy for a while


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm gonna stick with the idea that we put the RB and CA in a section with themselves and it will also contain the VQ, VG, etc engines.

We can let him do a sticky for the RB and CA in that section. That's easy.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

how about a drifting section? we can put meets and i could post some techniques and set ups for begginers or sumthing... maybe chris can get in touch with moto-p from club4ag.com and get NF in on some of the auto-x and drift events...

and yes a ka-t section and "others" would be very helpful for the newbies...jeong would be allot of help with the info too.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

So... whats happening with these forums? are we still getting them?


----------

